

Deezer limits also to 5 hours per month - koopajah
http://kcrg.biz/2011/06/deezer-limit-the-free-play/

======
koopajah
After spotify, the french leader in online music streaming now limits free-
users to 5 hours of music per month before being blocked.

Anyone wanna write a script to move playlist from deezer to, for example,
grooveshark?

